# 1st indoor grow



## nozzleboy (Aug 20, 2006)

Alright so after growing out door many times and only being successful once due to mothernature claiming the others, Im goin indoors.  Im starting them off with fluros and ill buy a 400w hps system for flowering.  Im growing 3 plants of 3 different kinds of bud that I collected  1 some super dank that i bought from Bonnaroo. 2 Bubble kush that my buddy got me from over in cali 3 some random really dank bud i got here in town. I was worried about them at first because they seemed to be growing slowly but now they look alright   In the pictures the 2 biggest are about a week old and the the other just sprouted a day or two ago. Thats it for now  ill be updating as it goes along  if any one has any suggestions  let me know.

http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0413.JPG
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0414.JPG
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0415.JPG


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 20, 2006)

What kind of soil?? Look forward to following your grow...


----------



## nozzleboy (Aug 20, 2006)

I believe the soil is called jungle growth  it has very little to none ferts. and came with perlite and vermiculite as well as other goodies  so it seemed like some good stuff    thanks for the intrest


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your babies are looking nice and healthy. I will be following your grow to the end and look foward to seeing some nice buds. *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 21, 2006)

very nice and healthy..keep us posted, if they all turn female, im not sure if 400 will work very well, im thinking a 1000, do some research, cuz you gonna have some kick azz stuff there and will be worth it in end


----------



## nozzleboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Alright so I went to water the kids today and noticed that the middle one  has some yellowing spots on the leaves. My guess is it needs some nutes so Im gonna go to the store today and get some. From what I read I should be getting something high in nitrogen and potassium. I took pictures but cant load them here so ill be posting the pictures later tonight


----------



## nozzleboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok heres the pictures   

heres the big one   http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/2.JPG

The little one  http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/1.JPG

And heres the one that has the yellowing of the leaves  http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/3.JPG
closer shot
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/4.JPG

What do you guys think it is?  It looks like the big one also might have some yellowing.   I read in the nutrient sticky in the indoor section  that "Older leaves mottle and yellow between veins"  when there is a deficiency in potassium.   Let me know what yall think


----------



## nozzleboy (Sep 7, 2006)

Alright havent updated in a while so here we go.  Things were going good till this weekend. It was labor day weekend and I went out of town so I wasnt able to take care of the girls for a couple days. Thought it would be alright. Bad news first the little one dried up and died http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0513.JPG.   The other 2 are alright they looked liked they needed water when i first got there but they look better now    . But they grew more than I expected them to while I was gone and got too close to the bulbs so some leaves got kinda burnt. They should be alright now though. I started LST today. They are starting to smell , which is nice but im gonna have to start some odor control soon. http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0507.JPG http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0509.JPG http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0510.JPG http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0511.JPG http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0512.JPG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 7, 2006)

Other than the bit of burn your babies are looking great. They do grow up fast just like kids. Keep it up and your babies will be full of buds before ya no it. Great job man.


----------



## nozzleboy (Sep 17, 2006)

Another update     so i guess the LST'ing is going good   Ive tied down the top and now the branches on the side are growing straight up  so it looks like ive got multiple tops from just one tie down. When ive seen other grows its usually one new top for every top you tie down. So am I supposed to just let all the tops grow or just concentrate on one growing.  Ive been trimming some of the fan leaves to let the lower branches tryin to become tops get some light. There is some purple showing in the branches so I guess I have a phosphorus deficiency. So to help I got some nutrients high in P. Whats a good way to sterilize tap water I theres something in it like cholrine or something thats starting to get the plants.  Also ive started some clones   One of each to see how the come out. Heres to them. Well enough blabbing heres the pictures. Let me know if the size of the pics is too big for future updates.

Heres Plant 1  http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0537.JPG
close up of the new tops http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0539.JPG
the clones http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0541.JPG
plant 2 http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0545.JPG
close up of plant 2's new tops  http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0543.JPG
Group shot http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0546.JPG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

*Your young ladies are looking great. Nice and bushy. You shouldn't trim off any fan leaves if anything just move them out of the way or tie them down as well. Trimming off fan leaves does more harm to the plant than good. Remember plants use those fan leaves to draw in energy. As far as getting your water sterile. Just let it sit out in a jug overnight and all the impurities will evaporate in the water and you will be good to go. *


----------



## Tonto (Sep 18, 2006)

Watch your clones closely.....I have mine in a tupperware box for humidity.... my first ones I did like you are and they died overnight... it also looks like you could stand to give your plants more water at feedings and space them out..... I give mine about 1/3 the capacity of the container they are in of water....and don't give them more until it's nearly dry, about 3 days. They like that much more than the other cycle I was doing.... plants look good though, best of luck in the whole process, I'll be watching!


----------



## nozzleboy (Sep 22, 2006)

Another day an another dollar   heres more to gawk at    clones seem to be doin alright   i plan on using them to determine  sex  and hopefully all goes well (knock on wood)  and if they are females ill be getting more clones and maybe growing them at another location. I must say I am happy with using cfls. I was kind of doubtful at first but now see that they work great.  Should be using an hps around winter. Well heres the trees of valinor  
heres Telperion http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0631.JPG
here you can see where the new top has formed http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0632.JPG
heres Laurelin http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0634.JPG
and one of the clones http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0636.JPG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 23, 2006)

*The babies are looking great. Keep it up man.  *


----------



## Tonto (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, everything is looking good. You never had the cloned in an enclosed area? I tried that once, and they wilted and died almost immediately....but at that point I didn't use any rooting hormone. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## nozzleboy (Sep 23, 2006)

yea actually one of them looked like they died but i gave it some water anyways with hope and when i looked the next day there it was  looks a little damaged but its back it was propped back up. I guess the hormone works pretty good. Now I just wait for them to grow.  Ill raise my glass to that.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 23, 2006)

Right? Cheers!


----------



## nozzleboy (Sep 25, 2006)

So here they are finally got them some phosphorus so that should help that purple stem problem theyve been having. Other then that theyve been doing pretty well. Soon ill be tieing down some of the new tops. The fan in the room sure helps make the stems thick. Heres some new shots
Telperion http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0637.JPG
Laurelin http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0638.JPG
The Two Trees of Valinor  http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0639.JPG
and just for memories  i found a pic of last years grow, she was taller than me (6 feet) and i had just found out that she was female the day this pic was taken. The next day a hurricane went up the coast and flooded this area with 3 feet of water. RIP  http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/7_9_05.JPG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 25, 2006)

*Your babies are looking great NB. Nice and bushy just how i like them. Keep it up man.  *


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 25, 2006)

They look great, man. Brothers, why is I heard it was ok to trim as long as you don't trim off all 7 leaves and as long as it isn't a frequent practice. I read that it stimulates growth. Is this wrong? Another thing, I use a 400 watter and she works GREAT. I am having much better results than when I had my 600. I guess it depends on the space you are working with.


----------



## nozzleboy (Oct 3, 2006)

Alright, back again for another update. Overall things are going good. One of the clones has shown its roots so its been put in a bigger pot. Should start to sex it soon. Any suggestions on how to go about this? The other clone hasnt really progressed so im just gonna get another clipping and try again. Now for the big girls, they are doing good one of them has been growing pretty fast sometimes getting caught in the lights and burning itself, but shell be alright.
Other than that everything is running smoothly. Heres some shots.
heres the clone in its new home http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0642.JPG
the beautiful Telperion http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0644.JPG
side shot http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0648.JPG
you can see how Laurelin has gotten some burns http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0645.JPG
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0646.JPG
heres the 2 next to eachother for comparison http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0647.JPG


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Oct 3, 2006)

neat looking plants.....naming them, then only to kill them later...you work in sithly ways.....................


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 3, 2006)

AeroTX said:
			
		

> They look great, man. Brothers, why is I heard it was ok to trim as long as you don't trim off all 7 leaves and as long as it isn't a frequent practice. I read that it stimulates growth. Is this wrong?


 
Yes, AeroTX, it is wrong. Trimming leaf causes the plant to lessen it's growth while it heals the wounds caused by the trimming. After it heals, it then has LESS green surface to use in Transpiration and Photosynthesis. This will cause the plant to be less than it could be without the trimming.



			
				AeroTX said:
			
		

> Another thing, I use a 400 watter and she works GREAT. I am having much better results than when I had my 600. I guess it depends on the space you are working with.


 
How a plant grows with only light considered is dependant on the spectrum and intensity of the light.

If both lights were the same type of light, then the amount of lumens is the only consideration past that. For a 400 to work better than a 600, other factors must be involved. Heat? Humidity? Air Flow?


----------



## nozzleboy (Oct 3, 2006)

Darth BongWongDong said:
			
		

> neat looking plants.....naming them, then only to kill them later...you work in sithly ways.....................



ha i dont know if thats a compliment or what but thanks anyways  but in the book the trees are killed so i guess either way its just the fate of the plants


----------



## nozzleboy (Oct 10, 2006)

Things are going good. Tomorrow we start the 12/12 on the clone1 for sexing, fingers crossed. Other than that nothing really new everything is looking good. Tied down the other tops today to get more light down in the plant. There were a bunch of dead leaves down at the bottom, most were old but some died from being to crowded. Any suggestions so far?  heres some pictures
Before being tied down:
Telperion  http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0657.JPG
Laurelin  http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0658.JPG

After the tie down
Telperion http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0659.JPG
Laurelin  http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0660.JPG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2006)

*Whats up nozzleboy. May i say the ladies are looking great. Whatever your doing keep it up because they look great. *


----------



## nozzleboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good Evening Ladies and Gents, welcome to another update of my passion for marijuana. Tonight I flushed the ladies and all is looking good. I have a clone on the 12/12 cycle for sexing hopefully soon Ill see some pistils. After I tied the new tops on the plants the fan for the room seemed to blow too hard and damaged some of the leaves on the plants. Ive changed the direction in which it blows now to keep this from happening. My guess is at this rate Ill start flowering in late november. Heres some pictures.
Telperion: http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0703.JPG
Close up of the main stem with the new ones protruding out
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0704.JPG
Laurelin: http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0705.JPG
Laurelin in the shower: http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0708.JPG


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 17, 2006)

just wanted to say your babys are looking great it gives me some to to up to keep up the good job


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2006)

*Looking good man. Did you have a nute or heat problem? I see some of your leaves look like they are burned. *


----------



## nozzleboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well some of the leaves are burnt from when Ive been away and the plant grows right into the light. And I think some of them were damaged from the fan blowing too hard right on them. We are working on the ventilation right now because once we get the hps itll be a whole other ball game. The problem is its an apartment so were not sure how were gonna figure it out.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't see any of the pictures   it says 
page cannot be displayed"


----------



## nozzleboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hrmm thats strange the links work for me. Is anyone else having this problem? Try coping and pasting the link and see if that works.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 17, 2006)

I tried that too, and nothing works.


----------



## nozzleboy (Oct 29, 2006)

Alright its been a little bit since the last update. Over all things are good. The clone that has been on the 12/12 schedule is starting to show what I believe will be future buds. Ive got 2 more clones going also hopefully these take hold. And on the main plants everything is going good. Just tied down more branches to let some light shine in there and get some air circulation. But I did find out that we are a bit on the acidic side of the ph scale and might have a bit of nitrogen surplus. Any suggestions on what I should do?  I think Im gonna flush them again soon. Other than that everything looks good. Should be ordering a 400w hps within this coming up month. Just need to figure out ventilation. Heres some pictures  
Laurelin: http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0876.jpg
looks like a tree top    http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0877.jpg
another tree top  Telperion: http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0878.jpg
side shot http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0879.jpg
and the clones  you can see the warm cfl to help with the flowering of one clone.  http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0880.jpg


----------



## nozzleboy (Oct 31, 2006)

Alright good news. Found out the clone is in fact a lady. Just waiting on the other one to root it self and ill start that one on the 12/12 schedule too. Flush the big ones out yesterday with 5 gallons of store bought spring water. Im sure they liked it, they were looking good this morning. Ahh I cant wait till I get the hps.   heres some shots...

http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0890.jpg

http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0892.jpg

Close up of the clones female parts... http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/fb.jpg


----------



## nozzleboy (Nov 4, 2006)

Help?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 7, 2006)

nozzleboy said:
			
		

> Alright good news. Found out the clone is in fact a lady. Just waiting on the other one to root it self and ill start that one on the 12/12 schedule too. Flush the big ones out yesterday with 5 gallons of store bought spring water. Im sure they liked it, they were looking good this morning. Ahh I cant wait till I get the hps. heres some shots...
> 
> http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0890.jpg
> 
> ...


 *Whats up nozzleboy. Man your ladies are getting very bushy and looking great. Man when you get your HPS and put them young ladies under it they are gonna blow up on ya.   Your doing a great job keep it up. *


----------



## nozzleboy (Nov 7, 2006)

Back again, Thanks for everyone who has commented and left advise, I greatly appreciate it. So things are looking good as the vegetative stage comes to an end in the up coming weeks. Havent given them nutes in a while so Ill do that today when I water them. I trimmed some branches off as suggested. Got some clones going also, that will be given to some friends. One of my friends will be putting them into his hydro set up, cant wait to see how that turns up. I think next grow/experiment will be hydro/aero. Im still waiting on my clone from Telperion to show some growth so I can sex it and make sure that my biggest plant isnt a male. The clone from Laurelin thats been on the 12/12 schedule is looking good, some nice pistils showing. Cant wait to see some nice buds. Since Ill be getting an hps soon and heat might be a problem Im thinking instead of a 400w HPS how about a 250w HPS? What do you guys think? Well it be enough for my to big mommas? Ill leave you with some pics.
Laurelin:
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0894.jpg
Telperion:
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0896.jpg
heres the main stem http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0897.jpg
more clones with something to keep the humidty in there
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0893.jpg
and heres the budding clone sure looks good huh?
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0899.jpg
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0901.jpg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Whats up nozzleboy. Isn't it funny how fast they grow once they get started. Man your ladies are looking great. Whatever your doing keep it up because your ladies are gonna love ya for it and they will show ya in the end in the form of some fat frosty buds.  *


----------



## nozzleboy (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks TBG  yea its seems crazy that not too long ago they were just seeds. **** one of them I found in some super dank at bonnaroo this past year and now Ive got my own plant from it. I cant wait till harvest. Now I just need to figure out what to do about the hps.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 7, 2006)

nozzleboy said:
			
		

> Thanks TBG yea its seems crazy that not too long ago they were just seeds. **** one of them I found in some super dank at bonnaroo this past year and now Ive got my own plant from it. I cant wait till harvest. Now I just need to figure out what to do about the hps.


*Do you plan on only flowering 2 plants at a time nozzleboy? How big is your grow room? If so i think the 250 watt HPS should work just fine. Crap man you might even be able to use a 150 watt HPS depending on the size of your grow room. *


----------



## nozzleboy (Nov 7, 2006)

Once again thanks TBG I always look forward to getting advice from this forum. To answer your question yea itll pretty much be 2 plants maybe a couple of small clones. Ill get the measurements of the room when I get a chance. I was just worried if the 250 wouldnt be enough. Again thanks for the help I cant thank you enough and Im sure the girls feel the same. Since were on the budding topic. What would you recommend as far as nutes for the flowering stage?


----------



## Tonto (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm sure he'll say:

I use Fox Farms Big Bloom, starting at two weeks of flower, and adding nutes to every other watering.


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 7, 2006)

looking great man im just starting flower now man cant wait till mine start looking like yours


----------



## nozzleboy (Nov 15, 2006)

Alright I wrote a nice post but it got erased some how and now I dont feel like writing the whole thing out again. So heres the update. Will be ordering the hps after payday next week should be here soon. Which is good because the plants are huge. Other than that it all looks good. 2 of the clones in that little chamber died but its from me being stupid, the other 2 look good. Im going to get a bunch of clones before flowering to keep these strains going. Plus they will be nice little xmas gifts for my friends that are wanting to grow some. Well heres some pics

 pic of Laurelin http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/1.jpg
Telperion (really does look like a tree now) http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/4.jpg
The clone thats flowering http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/3.jpg
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/woot.jpg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 15, 2006)

*Whats up NB. Man the ladies are really getting big and bushy on ya but there's nothing wrong with that right. Man your gonna have some nice buds once those ladies start going. Great job man keep it up. *


----------



## nozzleboy (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello all, its been a while since an update but its about time. Well on Dec 1st the hps came in and thats when the flowering began. Everything looks great, its all starting to come together. Got some foxfarms tiger bloom nutes for them. Cant wait to see some bud spots showing up. Cut some clones off today and have them at a friends house to keep these strains going. Well heres some pictures.

The closet - http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0932.jpg
Laurelin - http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0933.jpg
Telperion - http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0934.jpg


----------



## nozzleboy (Dec 4, 2006)

Haha alright so awesome news. Went to flush out the girls today and after only 3 days under the flowering schedule with the hps and they are showing pistils. Both girls I couldnt be happier. I guess that they were _that _mature that they were just itching to flower. So just in time for xmas well have some trees of our own. Instead of the presents under neath it will be on top. Should have some pictures in the next up date on how the bud sites are coming along. The new nute schedule will be a feeding every other watering and a flush after every 4 feedings. It seems like they are just drinking up the water faster than ever, getting watered every 2 days or so. Thats it for now let me know if you guys have any suggestions or comments. Thanks​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 5, 2006)

nozzleboy said:
			
		

> Haha alright so awesome news. Went to flush out the girls today and after only 3 days under the flowering schedule with the hps and they are showing pistils. Both girls I couldnt be happier. I guess that they were _that _mature that they were just itching to flower. So just in time for xmas well have some trees of our own. Instead of the presents under neath it will be on top. Should have some pictures in the next up date on how the bud sites are coming along. The new nute schedule will be a feeding every other watering and a flush after every 4 feedings. It seems like they are just drinking up the water faster than ever, getting watered every 2 days or so. Thats it for now let me know if you guys have any suggestions or comments. Thanks​


*Well congrats on the females man. :aok: *


----------



## nozzleboy (Dec 15, 2006)

Alright everything is doing good. I have 8 clones (4 of each plant) that are coming along nicely. Now for the girls, they are looking beautiful. The pictures i have are from 2 days ago and by now they have gotten bigger. My friend noticed from yesterday morning to yesterday afternoon a change in the size of them. Just for fun around xmas were gonna put some lights up on them and take some pictures. Heres the most recent pictures, quality not so good I lost my good camera and had to borrow my friends cellphone camera. 
Laurelin: http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/1213061955.jpg
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/1213061956.jpg

Telperion: http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/1213061955a.jpg
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/1213061956a.jpg


----------



## Comatoked (Dec 15, 2006)

Look's Great Nozzleboy! I Love The Simplicity But Effectiveness Of Your Growroom. Im Sure These Bush's Will Supply You With Many Juicy THC Soaked Buds. Cant Wait For The End Result..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 16, 2006)

*Whats going on NB. The ladies are really getting bushy on ya and looking great. Whatever your doing keep it up and the ladies will love ya for it in the end.  *


----------



## nozzleboy (Dec 24, 2006)

Hello all  Happy Holidays if you celebrate any this time of year, if not I hope your doing well all the same. So the girls are looking beautiful, like some real trees now. They are getting huge were having to move the hps up more often. Havent really had any smell problem. The pictures posted up are from 2 days ago. I went to water them today and they really needed it. They were all really droopy, the whole plant look deflated. I didnt stick around long enough to see them recover but Im sure theyll do just fine. Well heres the pictures. I threw one in of our attempt to string xmas lights on the trees for a seasons greetings card I wanted to make, but it didnt come out to good. If you look closely at some of the lights you can see the leaves on the plants though.  Happy Smoking!:ccc:
Close up of one of Laurelin's tops - http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/f1.jpg
Telperion - http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/f2.jpg
Group Pics - http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/f3.jpg
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/f4.jpg
and the xmas attempt - http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/f5.jpg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 27, 2006)

*Man you got yourself a nice little jungle growing. I like the last pic with the lights.   Hope you had a great Christmas and keep them updates and pics coming. Great job mang. :aok: *


----------



## nozzleboy (Jan 7, 2007)

Yay! another update. Its been a while, lost my camera so I havent been able to take much pictures but luckily today we got to use my friends camera. Well as far as the ladies, they look awesome buds are coming in nice. Wish they would plump up some but nice none the less. Went and bought some Foxfarms Big bloom for them yesterday. Gave them each the recommended 1/2 cup each gallon. So now the feeding schedule is 4 tbl spoons per gallon every watering with 4 tea spoons of the Tiger bloom every other watering, with a flushing every 2 cycles. Hopefully it works out. Oh and almost forgot to mention our buddy had some mylar lying around so we decided to put some up in the room and Im sure the ladies are loving it. Looks like a completely different grow than it did 3 months ago. Oh and a little side note, all 8 of the clones we cut off (4 from each plant) rooted successfully and now we have 4 (2 from each) in a hydro set up. Will post pics when they become available. Cant wait to see this stuff turns out in some hydro. w00t :smoke1:

heres the pics  hope you enjoy:
The Trees of Valinor - http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/DSCF0229.jpg
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/orig.jpg
heres a close up of the previous one
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/closeup.jpg
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/DSCF0225.jpg
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/we3kings.jpg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 8, 2007)

*Whats going on NB. Man the ladies are really looking great. Whatever your doing keep it up because they look Grrrrrrrrrrrreat!!! *


----------



## bigweedo (Jan 10, 2007)

Your plants look great man. You got them to be that bushy using the LST method? You just tied down each branch?


----------



## nozzleboy (Jan 10, 2007)

bigweedo said:
			
		

> Your plants look great man. You got them to be that bushy using the LST method? You just tied down each branch?



Yea man LST. I tied the main stem down and as new tops came I tied those down. They are like little shrubs its awesome. As soon as the clones we have growing in a hydro set up take hold those will also go through the LST treatment.


----------



## nozzleboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello everyone, back for another update been a while since I havent had a camera to take pictures with. Lets see, things are doing just fine. It seems like it wont be much longer till they are ready for harvest. I have been looking for a 30x magnifying glass so I can scope out the trichomes for to tell when they are ready for harvest but all Ive been able to find is 10x. Some hairs are turning orange/red  but for the most part they are white. The buds look very nice them selves. I have been having a little problem on the bigger plant, some of the tops are bending over. I can tell why its doing that, if its because the tops are too heavy to be held straight up or another reason Im not sure. I have managed to tie one of the major ones pulled to the side. One plant is nice and easy while the big ones buds are just out of control going in every direction. Any suggestions on how to tame this beast? Oh well if not I guess we will just have to keep messing with it until harvest. Going to see the Chili Peppers this coming weekend down in Tampa, wish some of this bud was ready to bring down there but oh well should be fun none the less. Got some good nugs and a couple geltabs   Well heres some of the new pics  Messed around while taking some of these with a magnifying glass infront of the camera lens  let me know what you think of the close ups.
The trees:
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/2tree.jpg
Close Ups
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/closer.jpg
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/100_0658.jpg
A shot of a construction reflector modified and being used efficiently.
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/go_smoke.jpg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 21, 2007)

*Everything is looking great NB. I would say your plants are bending from the weight of the buds. I see they are starting to pack on the trichromes but they still look like they might have a ways to go. Whats the flower time on these ladies? *


----------



## nozzleboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks TBG. Is there anything I can do to help them out from bending over?  Truthfully I have no idea how long it takes these babes to flower. Its funny because they are 2 seperate seeds one from some dank we bought at Bonnaroo and the other is from some dank we bought here in FL, after a long night of tripping on some shrooms my friend is breaking up the last of this funk and out comes a seed. So Im very interested to find out how long it will take to flower. Ill be going out to check on the clones that are in they hydro set up soon and will post some pictures of those.


----------



## nozzleboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Well on the 20th of February we cut down the trees. They will be sadly missed but never forgotten. As of now they are still hanging as 2 individual plants upside down. Ill let that go for a little bit then move on to the paper bag step until they are ready for the jars. I would like to try some water curing on some of the buds just to see what thats like. We are already talking about the next grow, maybe hydro? The clones of these are in a hydro set up which is doing really well. Ill put up more pictures of the drying/curing process as they come along. But for now here are some from the night of the harvest. Eyes were blacked out for obvious reasons but you can still see the grins on our faces. Also note 2 months from the date of harvest is 4/20 so we will have a jar curing espicially for that date.

http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/lol.jpg
http://www.peoplesrevolt.com/upload/files/42/lol2.jpg


----------



## moneyme (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow man, looks like you guys are going to have some fun! Congradulations on the big success!


----------

